

Indeed's stats show people look for jobs in new year - oldschool infographic - raiyu
http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?&w=400&h=220&o=f&c=1&y=r&b=ffffff&n=666666&r=2y&u=indeed.com&

======
johnhess
Looks like it might not be a new-year effect. A lot of search terms decline
over the holidays.

If you ignore the dip, it looks like it might be nothing at all or just a
"backlog" of would-be searchers from Christmas.

------
mthreat
Here's another one: <http://www.google.com/trends/?q=jobs>

